# reflective commuter jacket that isn't TOO dorky...



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

i am resigned to some degree of dork factor. it is something i have grown to accept after years of riding, adapting first to helmets, then to bike shorts and tights, later to sunglasses with clear lenses, silver road shoes, etc etc. of course those things don't look dorky to me now, but most likely, if i saw myself before i started cycling in the full kits now....

anyway, the real question. i do alot of my hours commuting, and i leave my job (restaurant) late at night, in a semi-rural area where the only thing around are bars and other restaurants- people drive fast and dangerously. i've got a light set of course and some reflective bits on my usual clothes but i've been having a terrible time finding good-looking night-time commuting stuff. i looked at the cheap "road worker" vests at the LBS and just couldn't do it, so i ordered an illunimite windbreaker from nashbar. it's fine... but honestly quite fugly in person and further not nearly so warm as my much less visible pear izumi windbreaker. so- how to be seen without looking like the safety dork? i know it's vain, and my safety is more important than my appearance, but i'm by no means wealthy, and if i continue to spend the time i spend riding at night i'd like to have something i enjoy the look and functionality of. sorry for the overlong post, and thanks in advance for the help.

:thumbsup:


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

if you can find one the burley jackets are functional and, imo, good looking. I love mine. I wear it both with cycling kit and street clothes if Im riding somewhere. <center><img src="https://www.bicycleapparel.com/images/Rain/BurleyRainRider.jpg"></center>


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

blackhat said:


> if you can find one the burley jackets ...


Alas, Burley is out of the clothing business. 

Storms Pass is now the jacket of choice.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Storms Pass is now the jacket of choice.


Do you mean "Showers Pass"? I have one of their older style Elite jackets and it's great. Not so cool, but it keeps me warm and dry.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Some of the Showers Pass designs mimic the positive points of the old Burley coats. I just bought a Showers Pass Touring jacket and it's great, the right cut and all the gizmos (reflective stuff, vents in the right places/sizes) that make a great commuting jacket.

Also don't discount other reflective bits like reflective tape on your bag if you use one or on fenders.


----------



## tri-ac (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got an REI jacket that has endured 3 portland winters
[now that i've checked to see if they still sell it...it looks like their gear is under the novarra name now]


btw, less surface area of reflectivity = less dork factor


----------



## technotart (Jun 24, 2005)

Tis better to be a dork and be seen than be cool but invisible...


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Go euro-style cool and just wear a cheap reflective vest over whatever you want.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> Go euro-style cool


And let the lit tip of your cigarette add some nighttime visibility. I passed so many smoking cyclists in Italy.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Check one of these out... Reflective safety triangle on a waistband. Wear whatever cycling clothes you want/like and clip this on just before your ride home. I clip mine to my fannypack and reports are that it works well from friends that have passed me on my rides home at night. Cheap and easy... if not the height of fashion.

http://www.jogalite.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.productone&product=62

singlecross


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Best I have ever used*

is not technically a cycling jacket, but one for rowing. The Helo "firefly" jacket:

http://www.rowwest.com/rowwest6_0/products/training/jacket/helo_firefly.htm

Astonishing piece of kit. Rather warm, breaths well, virtually waterproof and can be seen for miles. I have worn it in torrential downpours and stayed dry. Have used it many times cross-country skiing in snowstorms as well. Only thing some might not like is that it has a 3/4 zip. Don't know if they can make it with a full zip (probably would not be as waterproof).


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

REI jacket

Good stuff! :thumbsup: 

Definitely better to be geeky than dead............


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

When you have cars driving right at you and swerving just at the last second because they see you only then; you may get the fashion scared right out of you.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

tindrum said:


> my safety is more important than my appearance


Given this, what's the problem?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

+1 for the Showers Pass jackets...

... I have the Showers Pass Elite 2.0. Definitely not dorky, has some reflective qualities and will keep you warm and dry.


----------

